# International Schools in Rome



## maqrull (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello,

We are going to move to Rome in August and need to find a school for my son, 6 years old. We want to enroll him in an International School and would like some advice about it. What is your opinion about the British School and the American Ovearseas? Are they close to the city or do you have to commute? Thank you!


----------

